# Polishing motorcycle fairing panels



## Manic (Jul 29, 2007)

Hi all

A thread in off topic about motorbikes got me wondering whether any of you have used a machine polisher (I have a G220) on motorcycle fairing panels (ie plastic). I'm told the G220 doesn't create too much heat so how "safe" do you think it would be to try?

Cheers

Manic


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

If you think about it, motorcycle farings are nothing more than thicker car bumpers in essence, so if you've tackled bumpers/wings with a PC, you should have no hesitation in doing farings, etc - just be sure to tape up or steer well clear of the graphics' edges.
I'd suspect a softer pad and light polish (Final Finish, Finesse It) should be sufficient, but the odd part may need a hit with Intensive Polish.


----------



## Manic (Jul 29, 2007)

Thanks PJS

Thats sort of what I thought but its always nice to hear from people who may have tried it already :thumb:

Manic


----------



## MattOz (May 15, 2007)

Manic,

I use 3M blue finishing pads when I polish my bike. The soft pad makes it easy to "run" over fixings etc and the bike looks awesome. I tend to use Ultrafina SE and nothing too aggressive. Topped off with Collinite for durability.....



















Matt


----------



## Manic (Jul 29, 2007)

Stunning looking bike Matt.

Thanks for the advice, I shall have a go on mine 

Cheers

Manic


----------

